# New office desk build



## trog2233 (Feb 5, 2012)

Started about 3 weeks ago and working whenever my wife lets me get in the shop. Had one minor mistake where I wanted to have a door below the drawer but it turned into an open shelf. The right side fits my computer perfect. Still need to put a couple coats of poly but turned out nice.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice job. I like the finished color.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks great! It's always nice to step back and admire the finished project.


----------

